# how much time for a Visa grant after submitting PCC/Medicals



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

i'm a new member on this forum. GSM 175 applicant..
Contacted by a CO on 15 Nov 2011, requesting for Medicals. PCC and additional information.. I have completed these and sent today 5th Dec 2011. Any idea how long does it take for a grant after this? Any of you ..in the same situation as me? thanks in advance..

Successful ACS skills assessed - April 2011 (Application developer)
Application Lodgement - 2nd May 2011
Contacted by CO - 15 Nov 2011
Submiteed Medicals/PCC/ Additional information - 5th Dec 2011


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

give it a couple of weeks to a month, if you do not hear from them call them


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If all docs changed to 'Met' then it shouldn't take more than two days time. Provided if all your documents evidenced are assessed by the CO and ready for finalization.

Most of the cases if the CO is actively monitoring the All Met applications, then you might get the grant within a day or two max.

Good Luck and All the best.

Cheers.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

We submitted ours on Nov 23rd and got the grant next day. But CO was waiting on PCC since 3 months. So may be all the docs were evaluated and finalized, all he was waiting on was PCC. You should hear from them soon. All the Best!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ryanrd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'm a new member on this forum. GSM 175 applicant..
> Contacted by a CO on 15 Nov 2011, requesting for Medicals. PCC and additional information.. I have completed these and sent today 5th Dec 2011. Any idea how long does it take for a grant after this? Any of you ..in the same situation as me? thanks in advance..
> ...


U r very close...hopefully couple of weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

aussieland said:


> U r very close...hopefully couple of weeks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hey. thanks a lot guys.. didn't knw i was this close, this comes as a relief. Hoping to hear some good news soon, keeping my fingers crossed ...


----------



## mac6788 (Sep 13, 2011)

ryanrd said:


> hey. thanks a lot guys.. didn't knw i was this close, this comes as a relief. Hoping to hear some good news soon, keeping my fingers crossed ...


Dat sounds quite positive..!

Even I have applied for my GSM 175 in Oct 2011 and going by timelines mentioned by you & the allocation dates on Oz Immigration website, I hope it shouldn't take more than 5-6 months for the CO allocation.

Now, I feel it would be better to get my UK PCC by Feb rather than waiting for CO to ask for it, as it would take about a month's time and would leave my India PCC & medicals for CO to ask for. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

mac6788 said:


> Dat sounds quite positive..!
> 
> Even I have applied for my GSM 175 in Oct 2011 and going by timelines mentioned by you & the allocation dates on Oz Immigration website, I hope it shouldn't take more than 5-6 months for the CO allocation.
> 
> ...





yes I guess that should help, so you'rs becomes a decision-ready application and the CO can quickly close your case (that's if all information is provided and the CO doesn't find the need to request for additional info.) rather than having to wait on Medicals/PCC. Medicals/PCC though have a validity of one year i guess; given the current rate of processing though, one should have a CO assigned well within this time; that again if your assessed skills fall under the new priority group four....this is what i feel... senior expats here would know better...
As for me i got my India-Mumbai PCC within 2 business days... but that time again would vary from case to case....


----------



## mac6788 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Buddy. .!


----------



## sanjeev780 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have my medical finialized on 10/01/2012 (as per online status). How much more time will it take for visa grant??


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

*Completed medicals on Case officers demand in Nov 2011. No news ever since*

Hi Guys,
I'm back after a long time... I'm in a bit of a problem though; would be grateful if any of you could take the time to read on and provide any advise.

My case officer had requested for medicals/PCC/Payslips/Bank stmnts etc on the 15th of Nov 2011. (My timeline below).
Completed my medicals on Nov 23 2011 and submitted all requsite documents by email by the 5th of Dec 2011.
Then somewhere around the 12th of Dec the case officer came back saying medicals are still outstanding. I checked offline with the center in mumbai; where i did my medicals at; and they said the results were all normal..

Mine is a paper based application lodged through an agent. We attributed the delay to the eventuality of the same being held up at the medical center Sydney.
However now its been close to around 3 months since i completed my medicals and have not heard from my case officer since.
We had lodged an email query on the case officers email ID. (Which my agent did after pressurizing... Can't do it myself since as per the application i lodged
all official email correspondence to/from me was to be via my agents email Id.). It has been over 10 days since we lodged this query; still not heard frm the CO.
I'm very much worried now as to what could be the reason and how much more time it would take. 
Would appreciate any suggestions on what options do i have now, how do i get an update frm the CO on my application status.


*Successful ACS skills assessed - April 2011 (Application developer)
Application Lodgement - 2nd May 2011
Contacted by CO - 15 Nov 2011
Submiteed Medicals/PCC/ Additional information - 5th Dec 2011 
Grant Letter -- Last heard form the CO on outstanding medicals on the 12 of Dec 2011. No update ever since.*





ryanrd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'm a new member on this forum. GSM 175 applicant..
> Contacted by a CO on 15 Nov 2011, requesting for Medicals. PCC and additional information.. I have completed these and sent today 5th Dec 2011. Any idea how long does it take for a grant after this? Any of you ..in the same situation as me? thanks in advance..
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

You can definitely call the DIAC if your medicals have reached them or not... You cannot contact them via your email but you can definitely make a phone call.

You will require the TRN number (you can get this from your agent) and they will ask you a few security questions which you should be able to answer.


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks atsurti, I gave a call to the DIAC office today. managed to speak with an operator (after holding for more than 40 mins). They told me that the system showed no record of my medicals. I had earlier checked with the medical center here in mumbai where i had the tests..
and they had confirmed that the reports were courierd to the Sydney medical center on the 23rd of November. Since mine is a paper based application, i 'm assuming 
may be my case officer has not yet checked my file for my medicals and / or not updated the system on the status of the same. 
Is there any means that i can directly contact my case officer, since she's not yet replied to the last email my agent sent her more than 10 days ago..
My agent has agreed to send another reminder email if there's no response till the end of this week. Looks like not much i can do here.. just hoping that
nothing bad happens, after coming all the way to the last stage of the application process


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You did your medical via E-health?
bcoz if i am not wrong then Ehealth has become mandatory in India..
So in that case the hospital itself sends the medical report..



ryanrd said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm back after a long time... I'm in a bit of a problem though; would be grateful if any of you could take the time to read on and provide any advise.
> 
> My case officer had requested for medicals/PCC/Payslips/Bank stmnts etc on the 15th of Nov 2011. (My timeline below).
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ has also posted this thread on 28th Nov 2011...

E-Health becoming compulsory

Ehealth has become mandatory for paper based applications also so your report should have been submitted by the hospital itself..
correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ryanrd said:


> Thanks atsurti, I gave a call to the DIAC office today. managed to speak with an operator (after holding for more than 40 mins). They told me that the system showed no record of my medicals. I had earlier checked with the medical center here in mumbai where i had the tests..
> and they had confirmed that the reports were courierd to the Sydney medical center on the 23rd of November. Since mine is a paper based application, i 'm assuming
> may be my case officer has not yet checked my file for my medicals and / or not updated the system on the status of the same.
> Is there any means that i can directly contact my case officer, since she's not yet replied to the last email my agent sent her more than 10 days ago..
> ...


Oh... 23rd Nov is way back... we had done our medicals at Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune and they had sent the medical reports via Blue Dart. The hospital had given us the Blue Dart tracking no with which we were able to track the consignment.

I would suggest you do the same... Call the hospital and ask for the courier tracking ID. See whether the reports have been delivered. If they have been then wait for a few more working days. You might get the happy news soon 



> lifeisgood : ehealth mandatory in India


Hey lifeisgood - I don't think that has happened yet in India. Ruby hall clinic in Pune still sends meds via courier... There might be others which have e-health facility but not all.


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> You did your medical via E-health?
> bcoz if i am not wrong then Ehealth has become mandatory in India..
> So in that case the hospital itself sends the medical report..


Yes exactly, in my case too the hospital itself has sent across the reports to the health center at Sydney. And on verifying, they confirmed having done the same in November itself. Since mine is a paper based application, i guess the system wouldn't get updated till the time the case officer does so, and so even though my medicals might have reached, there might not be any record of the same in the system untill an update is explicitly done by the CO. thats what i'm assuming.. it may be other wise..


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

ryanrd said:


> Yes exactly, in my case too the hospital itself has sent across the reports to the health center at Sydney. And on verifying, they confirmed having done the same in November itself. Since mine is a paper based application, i guess the system wouldn't get updated till the time the case officer does so, and so even though my medicals might have reached, there might not be any record of the same in the system untill an update is explicitly done by the CO. thats what i'm assuming.. it may be other wise..


thanks lifeisgood/ atsurti.. in my case too the hospital has sent the reports by courier.. I guess e health is not mandatory in India yet.. Getting the courier details and tracking the same would be a good option, jst to double check.. thanks again...


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I also got it mailed to Sydney by my doctor but got the tracking number from him. The overall process was really fast. The papers were mailed on the 5th Jan and it was met on the 9th. I got my grant in just 24 hrs after I submitted my PCC.


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

giri26 said:


> I also got it mailed to Sydney by my doctor but got the tracking number from him. The overall process was really fast. The papers were mailed on the 5th Jan and it was met on the 9th. I got my grant in just 24 hrs after I submitted my PCC.




Here is a list of panel doctors India India: India - Panel Doctors 

The ones with an 'e' logo to the right are equipped to process the health examination electronically using 'eHealth'. The place i did it 'Lilavati Hospital' is the lone center in mumbai which does not adhere to eHealth. Had i known earlier, i would have kept this in mind when making my choice for the Medical center, and saved a lot of my time, my bad


----------



## ryanrd (Dec 5, 2011)

ryanrd said:


> Here is a list of panel doctors India India: India - Panel Doctors
> 
> The ones with an 'e' logo to the right are equipped to process the health examination electronically using 'eHealth'. The place i did it 'Lilavati Hospital' is the lone center in mumbai which does not adhere to eHealth. Had i known earlier, i would have kept this in mind when making my choice for the Medical center, and saved a lot of my time, my bad




The hospital where i did my medicals messed up my case. When i got in touch with them trying to trace the courier they sent, i realized that they sent the reports to the Australian High Commission in delhi rather than sending it to
Sydney. On checking with the officials at the high commission i was told that they had received the medicals in November and forwarded the same to the health center at Sydney and infact clearance as wall was received on the 8th of December itself.
All this while the clearance was gathering dust in delhi when it had to reach the processing center in Adelaide. Around the end of Feb my agent sent a mail to the case officer explaining the whole story to her.
Finally got my grant letter today... Initial entry before 22 Nov 2012... Thak you all for all your advise..

*
Successful ACS skills assessed - April 2011 (Application developer)
Application Lodgement - 2nd May 2011
Contacted by CO - 15 Nov 2011
Submiteed Medicals/PCC/ Additional information - 5th Dec 2011
Grant Letter -- 6th March 2012 (Initial entry before 22 November 2012)*


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ryanrd said:


> The hospital where i did my medicals messed up my case. When i got in touch with them trying to trace the courier they sent, i realized that they sent the reports to the Australian High Commission in delhi rather than sending it to
> Sydney. On checking with the officials at the high commission i was told that they had received the medicals in November and forwarded the same to the health center at Sydney and infact clearance as wall was received on the 8th of December itself.
> All this while the clearance was gathering dust in delhi when it had to reach the processing center in Adelaide. Around the end of Feb my agent sent a mail to the case officer explaining the whole story to her.
> Finally got my grant letter today... Initial entry before 22 Nov 2012... Thak you all for all your advise..
> ...


Congratulations. I wish you all the very best for your great future ahead.


----------



## chewbacca80 (Jan 29, 2011)

mine was really fast... was told to do medical and police clearance in mid Feb 2012, today submitted my police clearance to my immigration agent and half an hour later she contacted me to tell me that my visa 175 have been granted.. I was shocked!

Anyway my application was made in June 2011


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Congrats, Ryan on your 175 approval.

Mine is a similar case. Application type: Paper.
Since I do not have the TRN number, I sent an email to CO and he provided me a Health Request ID. Using that I was able to complete the Medicals.

The hospital has said that they have uploaded the reports. 

I am in a fix as to if I should call them and ask them to courier it too.. or is it fine to just upload it?

-s4samps


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

If this is an e-Health center then there is no need to courier- upload is enough. Otherwise make sure that it is send to the correct destination.


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

louisam said:


> If this is an e-Health center then there is no need to courier- upload is enough. Otherwise make sure that it is send to the correct destination.


It is an e-Health center. However, i am a little worried since mine is a paper application. 
Would they be expecting a Courier and not an upload of the medicals?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Electronic Health Processing

The online system known as eHealth is used to process your health examination results.

If you complete your health examinations using eHealth, your results will be auto cleared or transferred automatically to the department’s Global Health office for processing – where your results will generally be processed within 48 hours, and often in minutes!

Electronic Health Processing

So the center should be getting this uploaded with 2 days..


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

ryanrd said:


> The hospital where i did my medicals messed up my case. When i got in touch with them trying to trace the courier they sent, i realized that they sent the reports to the Australian High Commission in delhi rather than sending it to
> Sydney. On checking with the officials at the high commission i was told that they had received the medicals in November and forwarded the same to the health center at Sydney and infact clearance as wall was received on the 8th of December itself.
> All this while the clearance was gathering dust in delhi when it had to reach the processing center in Adelaide. Around the end of Feb my agent sent a mail to the case officer explaining the whole story to her.
> Finally got my grant letter today... Initial entry before 22 Nov 2012... Thak you all for all your advise..
> ...



Hi,

I just read your thread... How could this have happened on part of the hospital. This incident has made me real alert! Thanks for sharing... Could you let me know which hospital was it?

Thanks and congrats!


----------

